# Fast Food Temptations



## MA-Caver (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm sure many of us here have grown up eating fast foods or at least frequented it enough to feel the grease in our hair. 
From another post that linked to an interview I found this link and scrolled down it. 
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/fastfood.htm#2
It gives various fast food restaurants and their various nutritional information on their products. It also provides a short list of "top 3 picks" and the fat, calories, carbs, protein and the least amount of treadmill time needed to get rid of it all.  It also gives the worst pick from Burger King: 


*OVERALL WORST...**Burger King Original Double Whopper W/ Cheese*




 *Calories*   *Total Fat*   *Carbs*   *Protein*   *Treadmill Time*   	1060 		  		69 		  	    53 		  	56 		   *97 Minutes*  




*Remember, most people eat a sandwich, a side item like fries, and a shake or a Coke! Treadmill Time = INFINITY!*

So g'wan pig out but be prepared to pay for it. 
And pay

and pay

and pay... 

Actually I think once in a while it's okay to indulge, as long as your diet isn't wrecked and you're planning to do some intense work outs afterwards. 
Some of this stuff does taste pretty good .... provided you catch the restaurant at the right time.  Otherwise you get stale buns, bottom of the box meats, top stack cheese slices that have been exposed to air long enough to stiffen up just a bit, lettuce that hasn't been properly covered to maintain crispness, not to mention utensils that probably haven't been washed since before lunch and so on. 
Believe me I've worked at enough of these places to know. I still eat at these places (not as often as before however) but... I try not to think about it all. :uhyeah:


----------



## jkembry (Sep 8, 2008)

I am finding the older I get the less I want these monstrosities.  I actually have found that I make better sandwiches and they tend to be healthier.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 8, 2008)

No doubt that the stuff is HORRIBLY unhealthy, as for cleanliness....true that the conditions are bad, but honestly, you find those problems at _any _restaurant.  At least with fast food, it is standardized!  The little sandwich shop that I go to, she reuses the same little plastic gloves, all the food sits open for the hours of lunch, probably gets reused until it is gone with little regard for how long its been there, and the same knife has been used for a few years probably.....

I just think that the cleanliness thing is a problem that you'll run into anywhere!  I just figure that it's improving my immune system!


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 8, 2008)

If I eat that junk, it gives me crazy heart burn.

However, it doesn't stop me from making a White Castle run at 4am after a night out.


----------



## fireman00 (Sep 8, 2008)

I work a 1/2 day on Friday's - on the way home its a double whopper with cheese, a diet coke,  no fries.  13 W/W points or just under half of what I'm alloted for the day.  

If you plan for it no big deal... if you devour McD's or BK or Wendy's daily you'll have problems.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2008)

Every now and then I get a craving for fast food, however never the MEGA whopper. 

I go off to the nearest Fast food emporium buy whatever I want, eat it and then feel sick for a day or two. After that I go off and forget the whole thing ever happened for about 6 months and then it happens again. 

I am hoping with age this stops.


----------



## teekin (Sep 9, 2008)

That crap I can't eat but Pumpkin Soft Ice Cream in a Honey dipped Waffle Cone sprinkled with Peanut Butter Chocolate chunks. Mmmmmmmmmm. How many months on the stair climber is that?  (I can think of much Much better ways to burn off calories than a tread mill or stair climber however..........:wink1


----------



## Lynne (Sep 9, 2008)

About once every two weeks, I'll get a Wendy's single, fries, small frosty, and diet coke.  That's about 1100 calories.  Lately, I've noticed Wendy's is really pushing the medium and large combos.  They'll ask you whether you want the medium or the large as if small is not a choice.

Once I tried the Wendy's burgers, it's hard to eat any other fast food burger.  At least they taste like beef.

I eat Taco Bell about once a week.

Oh, if anyone chides you for getting the diet coke/pepsi when you order fast food, you can remind them that if you drank a regular coke or pepsi every day fo a year you'd gain about 36 pounds.

Anyway, the rest of the time my diet is healthy...except no one really knows what healthy is.


----------



## MJS (Sep 9, 2008)

Isn't that amazing!  I mean, a burger, fries and drink, which depending on how fast you eat and how big of an eater you are, it may not seem like much, and it can go down quick, yet it takes forever to burn it off.  

I try not to frequent the fast food places too much, although I do go.  Personally, if I'm in a rush, I'd rather head to Subway than BK.  The double w/cheese may taste better than the ham and cheese, but you can't match the total cals.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi. My name is *Arnisador *and I'm a milkshakeaholic...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Hi. My name is *Arnisador *and I'm a milkshakeaholic...


 
:lfao:


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 9, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Hi. My name is *Arnisador *and I'm a milkshakeaholic...




I am bowser666 and I am addicted to Chocolate Malted Milkshakes with extra malt powder.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm so addicted I'd drink them even _without _the extra malt powder.


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 16, 2008)

It depends on your diet philosophy. Actually that whopper doesn't look so bad from a low carb point of view, if you cut out the bun; that 53 carbs can be reduced to less than 10 and then it's okay for an ongoing weight loss plan.

I have fast food burgers about once a week sans bun, but I prefer In N Out's double double, protein style.

Recently I discovered the Angus Burger at McDonald's. Not half bad! I was really shocked that the mushroom swiss angus was seasoned nicely and pretty tasty ( I had been pretty anti-McD's for a long time). So I ate it with pleasure, peeling back the bun until it was gone. Satisfying.

Down one dress size in 2 months and loving the LC lifestyle!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 16, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> It depends on your diet philosophy. Actually that whopper doesn't look so bad from a low carb point of view, if you cut out the bun; that 53 carbs can be reduced to less than 10 and then it's okay for an ongoing weight loss plan.
> 
> I have fast food burgers about once a week sans bun, but I prefer In N Out's double double, protein style.
> 
> ...


The Burger King Steak Angus Bacon Burger is pretty tasty... provided you get it HOT off the line... so probably best time to buy it is off peak hours. I ordered one and managed to get it piping hot... almost too hot to eat  next time I got it it was ... warm... still flavorful but not _tasty_ if you know what I mean.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2008)

I desperately need a good place to get a fast, good burger in this town. Steak N Shake is the best bet.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 16, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Down one dress size in 2 months and loving the LC lifestyle!


 
Now that deserves celebrating - well done, that woman.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 16, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I desperately need a good place to get a fast, good burger in this town. Steak N Shake is the best bet.


I wonder if the Steak N Shake where you live have better cooks than where I live. My parents seem to like it but I was rawther disappointed the first, second and third time I ate there. I mean first time I was expecting a STEAK burger or at least a Steak sandwich like one might find (??) at Carl's Jr. But ok it's ground steak... wait-a-minnit... less than a 1/4 inch thick? heck not even a 1/4 inch... For the prices they ask for the burgers alone I'd expect at least something to make at least ONE side of my mouth bulge out. 
:idunno: Maybe I'm missing the point of that restaurant ... their shakes aren't that bad however ... but then you my friend ARE a shakaholic aren't cha?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2008)

They do have decent shakes! The burgers aren't what you'd expect from the name but I find them better-than-average.


----------



## Keith Kirkendall (Dec 7, 2008)

Wendy's double stackers and McDonald's french fries...I order the fries without salt so the fries are always freshly cooked. I don't make this a daily habit...once a week.


----------

